# anybody own trantulas share your pics.



## frankyo (Oct 20, 2004)

This is an Indian Ornamental my first trantula.


----------



## frankyo (Oct 20, 2004)

here is anther pic


----------



## frankyo (Oct 20, 2004)

This is my second one Chilean Rose Hair. This one is very nice to handle.


----------



## frankyo (Oct 20, 2004)

here is another pic


----------



## frankyo (Oct 20, 2004)

that other pic looked bad


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

I hate spiders! They`re freaking me out!


----------



## frankyo (Oct 20, 2004)

> I hate spiders! They`re freaking me out! AAGGGHHH.gif


they are not all that bad once you lose your fear of them


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

My big female chaco gold:

















For scale:









Mating:


















Should have 200-1,000 spiderlings within the next year or so.

PK


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

So cute and fuzzy


----------



## frankyo (Oct 20, 2004)

Hey BoomerSub what are you selling the spiderlings or the feamale?

here is another great pic of mine.


----------



## frankyo (Oct 20, 2004)

here is another pic.


----------



## frankyo (Oct 20, 2004)

oh ya by the way man bad ass spider man.


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

frankyo said:


> Hey BoomerSub what are you selling the spiderlings or the feamale?
> 
> here is another great pic of mine.
> [snapback]857869[/snapback]​


I'm going to sell the spiderlings when I have them, she hasn't made an eggsac yet. I'll let you know when I have them and they've reached salable size.

I love the Indian.

-PK


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Wow those things look freaky! I could never hold one of those like you are,


----------



## TUX (Jan 4, 2004)

They look awesome
are they easy to keep?
how big does that indian 1 grow 2


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

let me know too when you get some babies!! i want some! will you ship?


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

there some bas ass spiders you guys have


----------



## acidWarp (Jun 30, 2003)

Very cool!








I dont find them freaky but I dont know if I'd want to keep one, just not my kind of pet.


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

I have a giant white knee (no pics). 
But I want these:

Cyriopagopus sp. Asian Blue
View attachment 45864


Gooty Ornamental (Poecilotheria metallica)
View attachment 45865


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Nice pics... I also keep tarantulas.

It's amazing that you decided to keep a Poecilotheria as your first tarantula... My first was an adult Goliath birdeater, T. blondi (which is not a beginner tarantula neither). lol

Goliath Birdeater









Mexican Red Knee


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam i miss my tarntula i had to get rid of it.but seeing these makes me want to get another one


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

how long is the average lifespan of a tarantula?


----------



## frankyo (Oct 20, 2004)

> t's amazing that you decided to keep a Poecilotheria as your first tarantula... My first was an adult Goliath birdeater, T. blondi (which is not a beginner tarantula neither). lol
> 
> 
> > I actully want to get a birdeater.and my first spider I got from a girl who had to get rid of it because her boyfriend was afraid of spiders big p*ssy I think. oh by the way Indian let me know when your realdy to sell those babies hook me up.


----------



## Brendan (Oct 7, 2004)

sweet spider


----------



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

I hate............. spiders


----------



## frankyo (Oct 20, 2004)

get over your fear man. they are so cool


----------



## yonam (Apr 16, 2004)

WorldBelow07 said:


> how long is the average lifespan of a tarantula?
> [snapback]861265[/snapback]​


4-5 years :nod:


----------



## yonam (Apr 16, 2004)

here's my shelob who passed away last year


----------



## frankyo (Oct 20, 2004)

sorry about that man


----------



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

i didnt know spiders where sooo cool!!!







!!! What is the smallest, easist to handle, and to maintain? im kinda interestes in one


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

yonam said:


> 4-5 years :nod:
> [snapback]864648[/snapback]​


Only the males, females of some species can live past twenty.



PunkRockSkater39 said:


> i didnt know spiders where sooo cool!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rosehairs and chacos are both good, hardy and nonagressive. Size isn't as big an issue with tarantulas as it is with herps, all but the very largest can be kept in a ten.

-PK


----------



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

frankyo said:


> get over your fear man. they are so cool
> [snapback]864617[/snapback]​


never







, lol. i dunno i just don't like them, walking into spider webs is the worse, im not scared to the point where i'll run at the sight of one, i just don't like them, like bugs and stuff don't like them etheir, even tho spiders are on top of the list


----------



## frankyo (Oct 20, 2004)

there is nothing to be afraid of.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

do the hairs on the spiders feel coarse like horse hair or soft n fine like peach fuzz? also, cant they hurt people--or they kill with fangs (kill mice)


----------



## frankyo (Oct 20, 2004)

> do the hairs on the spiders feel coarse like horse hair or soft n fine like peach fuzz? also, cant they hurt people--or they kill with fangs (kill mice)


the hair feels like peach fuzz and can also bother some people. like fiberglass. No one has ever died from a tarantula bite. Most tarantulas are reluctant to bite and would rather run away from you, BUT they do have large fangs and if they were to bite, it would feel like a bad bee sting unless you were allergic to their venom. There are some species like Poecilotheria, Stromatopelma, Pterinochilus, Heteroscodra and Acanthoscurria that have medically significant bites.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i wanted to get a cobalt blue but i chickened out, bugs are creepy man


----------

